# MAC Friends and Family



## astronaut (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh Sweet Heaven! I Just Got An Email From Maccosmetics.com And The Friends And Family Sale Is Going On From The 11th To 16th. Online Only On 16th Oh Baby Oh Baby Oh.

I Will Be At My Mac Store First Thing On Thursday Morning For Sure!!!

I'd totally wait until the 16th, but knowing you vultures, Cool Heat will probably be sold out by then. I ain't taking my chances! LOL.

This is probably nothing to PPID holders haha.


----------



## clotheswhore (Jun 11, 2008)

I saw the email this morning too and almost had a heart attack! LOL. Too bad I already put in my big order for Cool Heat. Oh well, there's still plenty to get. I still have a long list of e/s refill pans to buy from the perm line.  Looks like it's work from home for me on Friday.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 11, 2008)

I was just signing on to tell everyone I got the e-mail, too. This is the e-mail in its entirety:

 Quote:

  Subject: Friends and Family. Save 15% at MAC stores. June 11-16.

WHAM! BAM! MAC Friends and Family time is here! You and your favorite people can save 15% off everything you love in the entire store. June 11-16 ONLY! Choose or Lose! Just print this email and present it at any MAC store. (Not valid at MAC Department store locations). 

Be quick! IT”S JUNE 11-16 ONLY!

No time to come in? Save the Date – June 16th – for our online Friends and Family Event. Save 15% plus free shipping on all online purchases THAT DAY! Check your email on Monday for details and offer code.

Offer valid only at MAC stores and MACCOSMETICS.com (NOT Valid at MAC Department store locations). Valid through 6/16/08 in MAC STORES and ONLY on 6/16/08 on MACCOSMETICS.COM. May not be used in combination with any other offer or discounts. Valid on merchandise only. Not valid on Gift Card/EGift Card and Viva Glam products. Online offer only applies to items shipping to a single address. Not valid on pending purchases or purchases made prior to 6/11/08 or out of stock items. All purchases are subject to bank authorization prior to processing. Only authorized purchases will be processed and shipped. You are receiving this email because you selected to hear from MACCosmetics online regarding products and promotions.  
 
I am in shock; just in shock! I’ve never received a discount promotion since I started using MAC 2 years ago.

I am so excited! The down size is I just placed a $150 order yesterday for Cool Heat and other things and if only I had waited a day, I could’ve gotten a $22.50 discount! ARRGGGHHH!!!

I’ll be in Newark, NJ, for 4 days and plan on visiting a freestanding store. YEEHAW! I’m so excited!


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

like everyone else i was stoked to see this in my mail this am. i have 2 stores nearby so this will come in handy. i cannot wait for thursday (cool heat!). for those who did not get the email the coupon can be found here: Friends and Family. Save 15% at MAC stores. June 11 - 16.


----------



## joozxklumzi (Jun 11, 2008)

[FONT=Arial, Verdana]ONLINE OFFER ONLY APPLIES TO ITEMS SHIPPING TO A SINGLE ADDRESS. NOT VALID ON PENDING PURCHASES OR PURCHASES MADE PRIOR TO 6/11/08 OR OUT OF STOCK ITEMS. ALL PURCHASES ARE SUBJECT TO BANK AUTHORIZATION PRIOR TO PROCESSING. ONLY AUTHORIZED PURCHASES WILL BE PROCESSED AND SHIPPED. 

sorry just a little confused. since there only having the online promo for one day on the 16th (the last day) does that mean the package has to be confirmed that day to have the promo?? cause u kno how it says PENDING on the order status for at least a day. just confused..
[/FONT]


----------



## lsperry (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_like everyone else i was stoked to see this in my mail this am. i have 2 stores nearby so this will come in handy. i cannot wait for thursday (cool heat!). for those who did not get the email the coupon can be found here: Friends and Family. Save 15% at MAC stores. June 11 - 16._

 
Thank you, damsel, for posting the coupon you MUST have to receive the discount for those who haven't gotten or will not get the email......


----------



## lsperry (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joozxklumzi* 

 
_[FONT=Arial, Verdana]ONLINE OFFER ONLY APPLIES TO ITEMS SHIPPING TO A SINGLE ADDRESS. NOT VALID ON PENDING PURCHASES OR PURCHASES MADE PRIOR TO 6/11/08 OR OUT OF STOCK ITEMS. ALL PURCHASES ARE SUBJECT TO BANK AUTHORIZATION PRIOR TO PROCESSING. ONLY AUTHORIZED PURCHASES WILL BE PROCESSED AND SHIPPED. 

sorry just a little confused. since there only having the online promo for one day on the 16th (the last day) does that mean the package has to be confirmed that day to have the promo?? cause u kno how it says PENDING on the order status for at least a day. just confused..
[/FONT]_

 
No, it means they have to receive the bank authorization or confirmation from your credit card by 11:59pm, June 16, 2008.


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joozxklumzi* 

 
_[FONT=Arial, Verdana]ONLINE OFFER ONLY APPLIES TO ITEMS SHIPPING TO A SINGLE ADDRESS. NOT VALID ON PENDING PURCHASES OR PURCHASES MADE PRIOR TO 6/11/08 OR OUT OF STOCK ITEMS. ALL PURCHASES ARE SUBJECT TO BANK AUTHORIZATION PRIOR TO PROCESSING. ONLY AUTHORIZED PURCHASES WILL BE PROCESSED AND SHIPPED. 

sorry just a little confused. since there only having the online promo for one day on the 16th (the last day) does that mean the package has to be confirmed that day to have the promo?? cause u kno how it says PENDING on the order status for at least a day. just confused..
[/FONT]_

 
it's not valid on prior "pending" purchases. as long as you buy it on the 16th and use the offer code you should be fine (even if your purchase for that day says pending).


----------



## MzFit (Jun 11, 2008)

I got the email but is this only a US offering or is it in Canada too?


----------



## lsperry (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzFit* 

 
_I got the email but is this only a US offering or is it in Canada too?_

 
I quoted the email in its entirety. It did not say it was US only. Wouldn't hurt for any Canadian to print the coupon and take it to the nearest MAC freestanding store in Canada and try to use it.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 11, 2008)

Can we use a free shipping code?


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Can we use a free shipping code?_

 
in the email it says you save 15% off plus free shipping (on the 16th only). you still need an offer code, which will be sent @ a later date (next monday).


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 11, 2008)

I get a better discount with my PPID, but now if they combines the 2 that would be sweet......


----------



## user46 (Jun 11, 2008)

I got one too! It just sucks that I don't want that much, and the nearest MAC store ... not counter ... is about 30 minutes away. So the money I'd "save" would be wasted on gas


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I quoted the email in its entirety. It did not say it was US only. Wouldn't hurt for any Canadian to print the coupon and take it to the nearest MAC freestanding store in Canada and try to use it._

 











WHEEEEEEEE!!! That's what I plan to do!  I'll still only get a couple of items but this is sweeeeeeeettt!  I wasn't feeling well this morning and this is the only thing that's woken me up.  And to find no limitation on Canada is the BEST NEWS!!!


----------



## Manda718 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm so excited about this! I, too, have been buying MAC for years and never remember an offer like this before! I saw the email in my inbox and my eyes nearly popped out of my head. 

Just in time for my Cool Heat purchase... plus my sister's birthday is in July so I'll take advantage of this discount now to pick her up some goodies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ENJOY YOUR DISCOUNTS!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm depressed I didn't get one!


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prinzessin784* 

 
_I'm depressed I didn't get one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
it can be printed here.


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jun 11, 2008)

Can someone please forward me the email I didn't get it.... I want to go this afternoon... My email address is [email protected] thanks so much!!!


----------



## blackrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Yay! I got one too! Why did I have to spend so much on MAC lately though?


----------



## MakeupGoddess (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah, I got Mine this A.M. too, but I think I may save the gas money and wait for the online sale with free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 . The closest stand alone store is about 30 min from me.


----------



## makeba (Jun 11, 2008)

i am with you MakeupGoddess about ordering online to save the gas. I bet the stores are gonna be off the hook on those days. If i do happen to go it will  surely be a Sunday when they first open and i will have my list in hand.


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_I bet the stores are gonna be off the hook on those days._

 
i was thinking the same thing too. now i have the get to the store right after they open when cool heat launches tomorrow. plus, i may not be able to afford being undecided on a color & coming back some other day, for fear that it may sell out.


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jun 11, 2008)

I was shocked to see this email!!! and ticked!! since i just placed a huge order a couple of days ago...oh well i guess im just gonna have to buy more now


----------



## f!erce (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blackrose* 

 
_Yay! I got one too! Why did I have to spend so much on MAC lately though? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
EXACTLY!  Oh well, I think Im gonna have to bite the bullet and place just one more order.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm shocked as well. Yup I will be driving to make it to a mac store, I can't miss out!


----------



## d n d (Jun 11, 2008)

Too bad we don't have a MAC store...only one in Dillards.  Oh well, guess I will order online.


----------



## blackrose (Jun 11, 2008)

I'll be ordering online too. I hope I get that second email with the offer code..


----------



## midnightlouise (Jun 11, 2008)

I am staggered...I bet their servers can't handle all the traffic...and people will be staying up on their computers all night on the 15th so as soon as it hits 12:01....like at the start of the Sephora F&F sale hahaha


----------



## MakeupGoddess (Jun 11, 2008)

REALLY? I never thought about that, lol. Well, this is my first coupon/sale since my new addiction


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

This is pretty awesome...I should be going to the mall saturday so I'll use it then (my printer isnt letting me print it now...but I have a few days to get that fixed)

Man...this is making me want to purchase my wishlist from the permanent line. This sucksssssssss. I don't know whether I should do that to save money, or just completely hold off on the permanent line until after summer to save for the colections. MAC...you play with my emotions!


----------



## orchid13 (Jun 11, 2008)

aghhh.. i just saw my coupon this morning... =)... thought it was a gimmick until i got on the forums... yay!!!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orchid13* 

 
_aghhh.. i just saw my coupon this morning... =)... thought it was a gimmick until i got on the forums... yay!!!!!_

 
I thought it was fake too....wham bam? That doesn't even look like MAC. But ohhh well! Its real


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_This is pretty awesome...I should be going to the mall saturday so I'll use it then (my printer isnt letting me print it now...but I have a few days to get that fixed)

Man...this is making me want to purchase my wishlist from the permanent line. This sucksssssssss. I don't know whether I should do that to save money, or just completely hold off on the permanent line until after summer to save for the colections. MAC...you play with my emotions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_Girrrrl_...you'd _best_ hold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or, simply, buy one, really, expensive item - like a brush you've been wanting, or something, and then save the rest of your funds.

That way you can, at least, feel like you've taken advantage of the sale!


----------



## annabellet (Jun 11, 2008)

Im a MACPro card holder. wondering if i can use this discount on top of my MACPRO discount?


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to say I've been really pleased w/ MAC lately (as if I've ever not been pleased w/ MAC, haha), especially their online team. I have no choice but to buy online and it's been very pleasant every time- no shipping charges, if an item is damaged they ship an extra one out immediately, and customer service always addresses my concerns appropriately. And now this! I never thought I'd see the day when MAC was discounted (except for CCO). Hurray! Although like the rest of you, I just placed 2 orders! haha oh well.


----------



## SlimSugar (Jun 11, 2008)

WHOOOOOOOO! I'm so excited I got stuff in my bag just waiting to be bought! 15% disc. PICK IT UP!! LOL


----------



## lsperry (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 

 
_I am staggered...I bet their servers can't handle all the traffic...and people will be staying up on their computers all night on the 15th so as soon as it hits 12:01....like at the start of the Sephora F&F sale hahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wonder what time Monday they're sending the email w/the details and the code....Hope I have it in my mailbox when I wake up Monday morning.


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annabellet* 

 
_Im a MACPro card holder. wondering if i can use this discount on top of my MACPRO discount?_

 
on the email it say you you cannot combine it with another offer or discount. plus, i remember a pro member saying they had called mac and they had said no.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *annabellet* 

 
_Im a MACPro card holder. wondering if i can use this discount on top of my MACPRO discount?_

 
NOPE!

Quoted from the e-mail (the small print at the bottom)
 Quote:

  May not be used in combination with any other offer or discounts.


----------



## juxt123 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Wham! Bam! 15% Off?*

is this legit or did i get a fake email..

it said 11-16th  friends and family 15% off anything in the store(excluding counters)







 if this is true yay do they do this every year this time?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Wham! Bam! 15% Off?*

It's legit.  This is the first time that they have done this for the general public, IIRC.  

For those of you who are looking for this email, it was sent out to everyone registered at maccosmetics.com, so check that email! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am merging this thread with an existing thread on this topic.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Wham! Bam! 15% Off?*

Theres already a topic on this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://specktra.net/f165/mac-friends-family-103134/


----------



## panther27 (Jun 11, 2008)

I got an e-mail today with coupon,but it sucks that it can't be used at a counter cause I don't have a store near me.I don't order online either so dammit!


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 11, 2008)

I got one! I'm so happy I was planning a trip to Hollywood to do MAC anyway this weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Though, I'm wondering if I should just wait and do it online... But I want pan eyeshadows and I have empties. OH And getting paid and my stimulus check LOL. It is just meant to be.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

I got it, too, but I have no freestanding store, so I'll be waiting until Monday.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I got an e-mail today with coupon,but it sucks that it can't be used at a counter cause I don't have a store near me.I don't order online either so dammit!_

 
Maybe it's time to start, lol!


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 11, 2008)

I called MAC local store (not department store) and said they already have this F&F sale last week. So the email coupon won't be accepted at all.. 

whats up with that??!!!!


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 11, 2008)

I got one and feeling so happy.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skittishkitty* 

 
_I called MAC local store (not department store) and said they already have this F&F sale last week. So the email coupon won't be accepted at all.. 

whats up with that??!!!!_

 
That's why you need to "TAKE" the printed email to the store and present it to them. If they still refuse, ask to speak w/a manager.


----------



## damsel (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skittishkitty* 

 
_I called MAC local store (not department store) and said they already have this F&F sale last week. So the email coupon won't be accepted at all.. 

whats up with that??!!!!_

 
there was one a week or so ago. this however is a different one thus, the new dates 11th-16th. maybe they didn't get the memo (no pun intended). i would still bring the email in and try. if there are any problems then ask for a manager. there is no reason they should not take it. it is legit.


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_That's why you need to "TAKE" the printed email to the store and present it to them. If they still refuse, ask to speak w/a manager._

 
yeah she did talk to the manager and they didn't know anything about this. So.. i called Mac CS and she transfered it to headquarters.. and I talk to one of them and they have no clue about this email. They had me forward this email to them.. they think its fake. 

So we just have to wait and see. Because she said that lots of ppl call about this. They are investigating it. 

Also if you see the link email.. it's not MAC website or anything... I would think that the MAC store would know about this coupon. I will have to wait till they contact me again.


----------



## TDoll (Jun 11, 2008)

I got the email this morning too! TOO FREAKIN BAD that over the last week I've placed two orders worth $400!!! I'm PISSED. 
Too bad I can't really take advantage of the discount...I'm saving for my Vegas Pro Store visit next month!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 11, 2008)

I printed my coupon and took into my local Freestanding and I had no problems.  Unfortunately, I only bought one item, because I was in a bit of a rush.  But I did get a chance to swatch some stuff at a counter, so I will order the rest of stuff online.


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 11, 2008)

I got it too!! But I just bought a bunch of stuff in the last couple of weeks so I have nothing I really want right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll probably just get some back-up mascara and maybe a bottle of charged water so I don't waste the discount ... wish I got this last week when my list was longer!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 11, 2008)

I was going to go yesterday to the freestanding store here. I am so glad I waited!! I have enough empties to get 5 free eyeshadows! so now I will get my free eyeshadows and 15% off!!! I can't wait!


----------



## FantaZ (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't have a MacPro Store and I was going to call the 800 # to order.  Can this coupon be used over the phone with them?


----------



## MzFit (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_











WHEEEEEEEE!!! That's what I plan to do!  I'll still only get a couple of items but this is sweeeeeeeettt!  I wasn't feeling well this morning and this is the only thing that's woken me up.  And to find no limitation on Canada is the BEST NEWS!!!_

 
That is what I was thinking of doing as well


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 11, 2008)

damn, i should've waited to get 3 more tendertones....oh well, this just means i'll buy more on the 16th.


----------



## astronaut (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *skittishkitty* 

 
_
Also if you see the link email.. it's not MAC website or anything... I would think that the MAC store would know about this coupon. I will have to wait till they contact me again._

 
The email was sent from [email protected], the maccosmetics.com domain. Also, when you click the link, it goes to Cheetahmail, a popular mailing/coupon service many online sites use. I get legit coupons from Saks Off 5th and Loehmann's all the time and they both use Cheetahmail.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 11, 2008)

Man. My mother's car broke which means she's going to steal mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I guess I'll be shopping online instead of at a store. All well, spend the money I would have used on gas LOL.


----------



## II3rinII (Jun 12, 2008)

you can use your coupon multiple times too, so you can go in everyday from now to the 16th and use your discount.  also for those of you who did not get the discount, you can say the "password' at check out (they are calling people and giving it to them.  you just have to tell the artist your email and phone number so it can be added to the system if its not already and say the word "neighborhood".  that, or just print the coupn given here =).


----------



## Tendertoni (Jun 12, 2008)

I got mine and used it yesterday with no problems.  I'm going back on Friday to use it again...HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!!


----------



## MzFit (Jun 12, 2008)

For all that Canadians I had no problem using mine just mentioned it at check out.


----------



## Deleted member 17944 (Jun 13, 2008)

I will be using my coupon this weekend at MAC Philly.  The code will be applied online as well!  I can't wait!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_I got one too! It just sucks that I don't want that much, and the nearest MAC store ... not counter ... is about 30 minutes away. So the money I'd "save" would be wasted on gas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's terrible how much money we all have to spend on gas nowadays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. In my area it's $4.30 a gallon! Yikes.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 13, 2008)

Its $4.60 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My mother just put gas in my car... Would it be wrong to waste that and drive 1/2 hour to the nearest MAC for this? :: looks around :: LOL


----------



## astronaut (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Its $4.60 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My mother just put gas in my car... Would it be wrong to waste that and drive 1/2 hour to the nearest MAC for this? :: looks around :: LOL_

 
You should order online!


----------



## redambition (Jun 13, 2008)

you lucky people! enjoy your discounts!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 13, 2008)

Does the 15% get deducted from your final total, or does it just deduct from each product?


----------



## damsel (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Does the 15% get deducted from your final total, or does it just deduct from each product?_

 
it works out to be the same total regardless of what method is used. on the receipt it shows the % being deducted from ea. item.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 13, 2008)

is the 15% after taxes? also, i know it says it can be used online on june 16th but what if what about ordering from mac pro through the 800 number? like if we told them the code or something? cause i need some palettes and pro shadows!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_is the 15% after taxes? also, i know it says it can be used online on june 16th but what if what about ordering from mac pro through the 800 number? like if we told them the code or something? cause i need some palettes and pro shadows!_

 
I dunno...I keep adding up the stuff Im gonna buy, and then taking 15% off, then adding Jersey's .07% tax back onto it....i'm really not getting that much money off at all but...oh well I guess


----------



## damsel (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_is the 15% after taxes? also, i know it says it can be used online on june 16th but what if what about ordering from mac pro through the 800 number? like if we told them the code or something? cause i need some palettes and pro shadows!_

 
the 15% is before taxes. the coupon says "Offer only valid at M.A.C stores and MACCOSMETICS.COM..." so i'm not sure if you can use it at macpro's 800 #. you can try or call ahead of time and ask if they will accept it.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_You should order online!_

 
Mom? ... LOL Just kidding! I know I should 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But, but, but... Empties! Free eyeshadow. And now I need a new favorite lipstick because I never bought a backup of Port Red and I've LOST mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I dunno...I keep adding up the stuff Im gonna buy, and then taking 15% off, then adding Jersey's .07% tax back onto it....i'm really not getting that much money off at all but...oh well I guess_

 
hey atleast your tax is only 7% ... our is 13%


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 13, 2008)

can we place orders over the phone for the 15% off and then go and pick them up? im out of state from my local MAC and want some pro items which of course I cant get online ARGHH

ETA: I just called my local MAC free standing store and asked her if I could purchase 10 items from her, she could CHARGE MY CARD and hold them until wednesday and then I can swing by and pick them up..she said SHE CANT HOLD ITEMS FOR MORE THEN ONE DAY!!! WTH...I specifically said I would pay for them NOW and all they need to do is HOLD them so I can pick them up.

ughh


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 13, 2008)

I've got my coupon, and I'm getting paid this weekend. I'm all set. <3


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 13, 2008)

What if I'm not signed up on MAC's mailing list... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  can I still do the online discount with a code?

what if i subscribe now?


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 13, 2008)

LOL maclovin, i like your username!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RaynelleM* 

 
_hey atleast your tax is only 7% ... our is 13% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Yeah its not much of a discount for us here in Ontario!!! Arrggghhh remember when tax used to be 15%!? Thankfully it has gone down in the last few years but we're only technically saving 2% here!

Oh well better then nothing!!!! At least we finally don't have to pay full price for once!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 14, 2008)

MAC is a canadian company... it should apply to CA....
whenever you buy online, if you spend $60+ you get free shipping, they take it away sometimes, but it's always going on.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 14, 2008)

Broke down and drove to Hollywood. I'm glad I did, the MA was super nice and helpful and gave me a sample of VAE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I got a free lipstick (B2M), three eyeshadow pans (Expensive Pink, Cranberry and Woodwinked), a 15-shadow palette and a EZ Baby Tendertone for $53. It was the most fun at MAC I've ever had LOL. I walked out without buying the Mythology I wanted but I might still do a online haul... Maybe... 

I know the eyeshadow pans each came out to something like $8.50 each and the Palette was like $10 + change. She forgot to put my receipt in so I don't know exactly what I saved.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 14, 2008)

I was in New Jersey Thursday - today. While there I shopped at the free-standing MAC at Short Hills, NJ Mall. I was like a child in a candy store. The only down-side was my husband was with me and he stood in the middle of the store w/this look of disdain on his face watching me and Mark (the MA) having a blast picking the $193.84 (after discount) worth of products. 

Since I was out of town when the Cool Heat collection launched in Panama City Beach, I bought the items I was not too sure of since I needed to swatch them and also got the 182 brush, Love Alert DG (Back-up), brush cleaner, tendertones, etc.

This is only my 2nd time visiting a free-standing store and I didn't get everything I wanted.....

But I did get a sample of the loose mineralize foundation. I wanted to try it on but, yeah, my husband was in a hurry. I doubt I spent 10 minutes in the store. But I'm happy w/my purchases!

Yeah, MAC for 15%. Can't wait for the online sale MONDAY!! (psst! no husband standing over my shoulder!)


----------



## novella (Jun 14, 2008)

Earlier,


I read on one post  about macpro holder card. What is this please and how do you obtain it.

thank you


----------



## lsperry (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_Earlier,


I read on one post  about macpro holder card. What is this please and how do you obtain it.

thank you_

 
Read this; it should answer some of your questions....
http://specktra.net/f190/mac-faq-ppi...ro-card-25432/


----------



## novella (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you

Also, one other question . I read earlier in one of the posts about getting free eyeshadow once you finish this. Did I read this correctly? Please clarify .

thank you


----------



## lsperry (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_Thank you

Also, one other question . I read earlier in one of the posts about getting free eyeshadow once you finish this. Did I read this correctly? Please clarify .

thank you_

 
That's with the B2M program. This is a long thread to read but it contain some valuable information about the program of receiving a free lipstick at counters, free-standing stores or pro stores or receiving a free lipstick OR eyeshadow from a free-standing or pro store.

http://specktra.net/f165/back-2-mac-...out-b2m-97582/


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I was in New Jersey Thursday - today. While there I shopped at the free-standing MAC at Short Hills, NJ Mall. I was like a child in a candy store. The only down-side was my husband was with me and he stood in the middle of the store w/this look of disdain on his face watching me and Mark (the MA) having a blast picking the $193.84 (after discount) worth of products. 
_

 
So weird!! I live in NJ and I was there on FridaY! Im going back on Monday


----------



## astronaut (Jun 15, 2008)

I for one am very grateful for the 15% discount. Yes it's not 30 or 40% but it's a whole lot better than 0%! Heck, I would be grateful already if they just took out the tax (for me it's 7.75%) I've known people who make special visits to the military base to do the shopping to avoid paying tax.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutiebe2* 

 
_So weird!! I live in NJ and I was there on FridaY! Im going back on Monday_

 
I love your store. Like I said, everyone was so friendly and helpful, 'specially Mark!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I for one am very grateful for the 15% discount. Yes it's not 30 or 40% but it's a whole lot better than 0%! Heck, I would be grateful already if they just took out the tax (for me it's 7.75%) I've known people who make special visits to the military base to do the shopping to avoid paying tax._

 
Agreed....Just the 15% on the 182 buffer brush was worth the price of admission 'cause the CCO I go to NEVER have these type of brushes and I had been wanting to get one for some time; so, this sale just pushed me over the edge to purchase it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used it yesterday w/the mineralize foundation sample I got and man, what an excellent brush!


----------



## novella (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi:

For those who live in Toronto,  I was able to get my 15% discount.  I showed them my email and they already knew about it.

I am new to purchasing MAC products . Is this new?  Did they ever have a discount.  I hope they have one during the holidays.


----------



## novella (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi:

For those who live in Toronto,  I was able to get my 15% discount.  I showed them my email and they already knew about it.

I am new to purchasing MAC products . Is this new?  Did they ever have a discount.  I hope they have one during the holidays.


----------



## novella (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi:

For those who live in Toronto,  I was able to get my 15% discount.  I showed them my email and they already knew about it.

I am new to purchasing MAC products . Is this new?  Did they ever have a discount.  I hope they have one during the holidays.


----------



## MzFit (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_Hi:

For those who live in Toronto,  I was able to get my 15% discount.  I showed them my email and they already knew about it.

I am new to purchasing MAC products . Is this new?  Did they ever have a discount.  I hope they have one during the holidays._

 
This is the first time I have seen it I have been MAC addict for only about a year though.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_The only down-side was my husband was with me and he stood in the middle of the store w/this look of disdain on his face watching me and Mark (the MA) having a blast picking the $193.84 (after discount) worth of products. 

But I did get a sample of the loose mineralize foundation. I wanted to try it on but, yeah, my husband was in a hurry. *I doubt I spent 10 minutes in the store. *But I'm happy w/my purchases!_

 
That's some crazy fast shopping!  But then again, us addicts have our lists emblazened in our memory for times such as these.  Kudos to you for a good haul under pressure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_Hi:

For those who live in Toronto,  I was able to get my 15% discount.  I showed them my email and they already knew about it.

I am new to purchasing MAC products . Is this new?  Did they ever have a discount.  I hope they have one during the holidays._

 
Yeah, at Yorkdale they asked me about it before I even got the email out.  I loved how they were so stoked for me too. =P  Yes, this discount thing is new, especially in Canada.  There was something like it last year but definitely didn't circulate up here.  The MA ringing me up said that they've had 3 this year but only to those on their store list, and this was the first one open to everyone one the MAC site list.  I'm crossing my fingers for another one before September from one of the stores then!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I for one am very grateful for the 15% discount. Yes it's not 30 or 40% but it's a whole lot better than 0%! Heck, I would be grateful already if they just took out the tax (for me it's 7.75%) I've known people who make special visits to the military base to do the shopping to avoid paying tax._

 
Me, too!  Fortunately an internet purchase means I can not only avoid the sales tax, but then I get the discount, too!  Tax here is 7%, which isn't much compared to most places, but it cuts into purchasing power!  Yay for MAC discounts!


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 16, 2008)

when do you think they will send the code? 12:01am PST? haha


----------



## lsperry (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_when do you think they will send the code? 12:01am PST? haha_

 
Probably 6AM EDST....My shopping cart is READY!


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Me, too!  Fortunately an internet purchase means I can not only avoid the sales tax, but then I get the discount, too!  Tax here is 7%, which isn't much compared to most places, but it cuts into purchasing power!  Yay for MAC discounts!_

 
Do they take the tax off there? They still add it for California 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Kind of sucks but, eh, use to it I guess. I've heard some places they still add it and some places they take it off. I wonder how they decide that? LOL


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_Do they take the tax off there? They still add it for California 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Kind of sucks but, eh, use to it I guess. I've heard some places they still add it and some places they take it off. I wonder how they decide that? LOL_

 
I believe they tax you if you live in a state with a MAC store--at least that's how Sephora rolls.


----------



## damsel (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChicaBoo* 

 
_I believe they tax you if you live in a state with a MAC store--at least that's how Sephora rolls._

 
yes, that is how it works.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooooh! That makes sense, LOL. Thanks for that.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 16, 2008)

good to know, thanks!!! I thought it was if you had a mac presense in your state ie. mac counter, but no store. good to know, I guess I can take full advtange and send to my moms house where there is no mac store, just counter. So I will indeed save the whole 15% instead of the 7.5% haha


----------



## CantMAKEUPmyMIND (Jun 16, 2008)

MACFF8 is the code


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 16, 2008)

They must be expecting a whole lot of orders because in the confirmation e-mail where it usually says to expect 1-2 days for processing it says 5-7 days. I'm just happy the site isn't crashed and nothing in my bag was already sold out when I went to buy. LOL


----------



## blonde_artist (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, I just placed my largest order on MAC ever! OK,  so it's not that much compared to what many will buy, but it's a big step for a lowly college student. Anyway, here's a list!Cool Heat
Gulf Stream
Solar White
Warming Trend
Climate Blue
E-Z Baby Tendertone
Honey Bare
​I saved $14 from the regular price!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

shopping online now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is a nice early am wakeup 4 me lol


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_They must be expecting a whole lot of orders because in the confirmation e-mail where it usually says to expect 1-2 days for processing it says 5-7 days. I'm just happy the site isn't crashed and nothing in my bag was already sold out when I went to buy. LOL_

 
I saw that too, lol.  I was wondering if I had just never noticed it before.  I hope I get all my goodies


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 16, 2008)

I placed my order early this morning.  I hope the server does not crash on people.  (I noticed on Thursday night, MAC was doing maintenance on site... hope it was to ease any potential server issues.)


----------



## lsperry (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_They must be expecting a whole lot of orders because in the confirmation e-mail where it usually says to expect 1-2 days for processing it says 5-7 days. I'm just happy the site isn't crashed and nothing in my bag was already sold out when I went to buy. LOL_

 
I saw that, too. I'm wondering if they are preparing it's customers for slower than usual shipping. I've placed my order and hope to see it by Thursday!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I saw that too, lol.  I was wondering if I had just never noticed it before.  I hope I get all my goodies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
As long as it was in your shopping cart when you ordered it, you'll get it. I couldn't believe everything was still in my shopping cart when I placed my order. W/so many people staying up to receive the code and placing their order so early in the morning, I was a little worried....teehee....

What is the time on everyone's email? Mine is 5:04AM CST.


----------



## damsel (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_What is the time on everyone's email? Mine is 5:04AM._

 
6:21 AM EST


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 16, 2008)

woo hoo I ordered this morning saved 19 bucks.... and no sales tax woo hoo


----------



## MsButterfli (Jun 16, 2008)

i ordered my 4 shadows. used the discount and i still had my egift card from The Originals contest so i got em for bout 33 bux wooohooo


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_What is the time on everyone's email? Mine is 5:04AM CST._

 
6:01 AM EST


----------



## novella (Jun 16, 2008)

hi

If you order on line , is there a tax for those who live in Toronto.?


----------



## kellia (Jun 16, 2008)

6:07am EST


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 16, 2008)

i ended up just buying favs of mine that r almost gone to save $$$$ since it was a good lil deal... dollymix,sunbasque,nylon,mulch and amber lights.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 16, 2008)

i ordered:
mineralize spf15 foundation/loose
oil control lotion
turquatic heat
turquatic
charged water

*EDIT: i just placed another order, but i only ordered one item - sunbasque.

total savings: $25.81


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jun 16, 2008)

well I had planned to use this discount to get some dazzleglass...I'm all kinds of confused on what I want to get. I need some direction....


----------



## mreichert (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm SO excited! I got:
-another 239 brush
-Platinum pigment
-plushlash mascara
-Blue Flame e/s
-Evening Aura e/s
-Brow Finisher 

I saved about $15 and it said the process time was only 1-2 days


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 16, 2008)

for me it said process time will be 5-7 days


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is the tax info copied from the MAC website:
We are required by law to collect state sales tax on orders being shipped to the following states - AL, AZ, CA, CO, CT, DC, FL, GA, HI, IL, IN, KS, KY, MA, MD, ME, MI, MN, MO, NC, NJ, NM, NV, NY, OH, OK, PA, RI, TN, TX, VA, WA. Sales tax will be assessed on the total purchase*, including shipping and handling charges. If you have other questions regarding sales tax, please feel free to Email Us. 

I just placed my order! YAY. Nothing too exciting I got the 45 count wipes, Teddy Eye Kohl, and Pro Long Lash.

and my email came at 3am (PST)

I'm so excited! I love F&F sales


----------



## lsperry (Jun 16, 2008)

I noticed that Mutiny pigment, Naughty Nauticals, sold out today. And they re-stocked Electro LS and Spaced Out Blush, Neo Sci-Fi.

I was hoping they re-stocked the Dazzleglasses and VAE.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm about to coax my husband into letting me take advantage of such a great discount ;D


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_I noticed that Mutiny pigment, Naughty Nauticals, sold out today. And they re-stocked Electro LS and Spaced Out Blush, Neo Sci-Fi.

I was hoping they re-stocked the Dazzleglasses and VAE._

 
Thanks alot! I missed out on Electro, so just picked it up. They restocked Pleasureseeker too. I wish they would have restocked the Dazzleglasses too, oh well.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

I just got an email from MAC saying that they are extending the sale thru the 17th!

Sorry if this has already been posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ummm, nothing like giving us more time to BUY


----------



## lsperry (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I just got an email from MAC saying that they are extending the sale thru the 17th!

Sorry if this has already been posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ummm, nothing like giving us more time to BUY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No need to push me hard to buy more. I'm sitting here w/the 249 brush and brush cleaner in my shopping cart....hmmm, let me see what else I "need".
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, if only they'll re-stock the VAE, then I'm set!


----------



## novella (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi 

Did anyone else receive the email about exteding it to 17th? I wonder if this  extension does not apply for Canadians.


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *novella* 

 
_Hi 

Did anyone else receive the email about exteding it to 17th? I wonder if this  extension does not apply for Canadians._

 
It says in the email that it's for US and Canada.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know what to get online and I wanna use my 15% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grrrr


----------



## novella (Jun 16, 2008)

I got one this morning and it says to the 16th .  Someone earlie mentioned about the fact that it was extended. Did anyone else receive an email indicating the extension.

thank you


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I don't know what to get online and I wanna use my 15% off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 grrrr_

 
Its hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was kinda the same way...all over the map wanting everything...then I saw the pics of the Sonic Chic blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I did get a few things...I ordered 3 different times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but just a couple things each time


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 16, 2008)

if we order something from the website and we dont like it, does it have to be unused to be able to return or exchange it?


----------



## novella (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Sorry,

I just received the email from Mac.  They are extending the sale for online and stores until the 17th. Sorry if this is duplicating as I just checked my inbox.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_if we order something from the website and we dont like it, does it have to be unused to be able to return or exchange it?_

 
No, it doesn't have to be unused for you to return it. I ordered 3N and 4N LG and 4N LS from the N Collection earlier in the year, didn't like them and returned them for a refund.

And I thought I read somewhere on Specktra that you can return online products to a freestanding store for returns or exchanges. I don't know about counters.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 16, 2008)

The sale has been extended until June 17, 2008..woohoo

             [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] *MAC Friends and Family EXTENDED through Tuesday June 17th!
* Due to overwhelming demand you and your favourite people can save 15% off everything you love* through June 17th!  

Forward this email to your fabulous friends, and shop online or in MAC stores now! Print this email and present it at any MAC store or shop online and save 15% plus free shipping on all your purchases today!  Use offer code *MACFF8* and get shopping!  

SHOP NOW 

Forward this email to a Friend. 

*Offer valid only in North America at MAC stores and MACcosmetics.com (not valid at MAC Department Store locations). Valid through 6/17/08 in MAC stores and only on 6/17/08 until 11:59 pm PST on MACcosmetics.com for orders shipped to US or Canadian addresses only. May not be used in combination with any other offer or discounts. Valid on merchandise only. Not valid on Gift Card/eGift Card and Viva Glam products. Not valid on pending purchases or purchases made prior to 6/17/08. All purchases are subject to bank authorization prior to processing. Only authorized purchases will be processed and shipped. We reserve the right to cancel any order due to unauthorized, altered, or ineligible use of offer and to modify or cancel this promotion due to system errors or unforeseen problems.[/FONT]


----------



## claudia510 (Jun 16, 2008)

I didn't get my code
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does any one have it I need to buy some brushes!

PLZ PLZ PLZ ladies!

toodles


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 16, 2008)

It's MACFF8


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_Its hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was kinda the same way...all over the map wanting everything...then I saw the pics of the Sonic Chic blushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I did get a few things...I ordered 3 different times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but just a couple things each time_

 
You know what I did? lol

I went through EVERYTHING on the site, see if I liked or needed it, then I and added it into my shopping cart. Then I went through my shopping cart and threw out stuff I really really reallyyyyyyyy don't need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I have 5 items in there but my heart won't let me hit the checkout button.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_You know what I did? lol

I went through EVERYTHING on the site, see if I liked or needed it, then I and added it into my shopping cart. Then I went through my shopping cart and threw out stuff I really really reallyyyyyyyy don't need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I have 5 items in there but my heart won't let me hit the checkout button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well I didn't quite go through EVERYTHING 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I always keep a running "I may want this" in my cart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I kept adding things, then taking things out...it made me crazy


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 16, 2008)

lol I am still going crazy!

Can you imagine actually having a shopping cart at a MAC store and throwing things IN and by the time you hit the counter you are throwing stuff out.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_lol I am still going crazy!

Can you imagine actually having a shopping cart at a MAC store and throwing things IN and by the time you hit the counter you are throwing stuff out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a visual!  I do kinda look at things, then go back & look at 'em again & again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still keep going back to the site tonight to see what else I might "need"


----------



## daniellefc (Jun 16, 2008)

i've been doing that too...now i just cant decide between spring bean and little VI. i was going to get florabundance at first but i havent had a chance to actually swatch it so i'm just going on the descriptions on the website. (booo to not having a store/counter within 30 minutes of me.)


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_





 Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a visual!  I do kinda look at things, then go back & look at 'em again & again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I still keep going back to the site tonight to see what else I might "need"_

 
I do too and I HATE getting those stares from other customers and MAs! B/c the customers might want to look at the same product but nope, they can't b/c Im playing with it or standing in front of the collection as if I own it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and this MA that happens to be the only guy working at my counter always laughs when he sees me and a few days ago he says, "I see you are here to cause trouble again aren't ya?" I was flooreddddd


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 16, 2008)

Okay great! Just great!

I had Indianwood p/p in my shopping cart for the entire day and now its telling me its been taken out b/c its sold out! Good Lord, I better hit the checkout button before I lose anything else. lol


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 16, 2008)

I had fun and am satisfied with my haul at the store, but also feel like I need to take advantage of the online discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I bought the Green Gel Cleanser just now (I got a sample and wow, its really doing wonders on my skin even after a couple days ). But I'm thinking I want more... Just don't know what. I WANTED Painterly PP but that's sold out. I'm thinking about maybe Brush Cleaner and a few eyeshadows. For some reason I feel like I need to be using this discount on perm items LOL.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm a newbie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if we are able to use the 15% discount _again_ on June 17th? I already used mine today and I was hoping that the extension meant that we might be able to use the offer code again tomorrow.


----------



## damsel (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TwistedFaith* 

 
_Hi everyone! I'm a newbie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if we are able to use the 15% discount again on June 17th? I already used mine today and I was hoping that the extension meant that we might be able to use the offer code again tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes. you can use the same code tomorrow.


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 17, 2008)

sooo cool to see everyone so excited. I got a bunch of stuffs over the weekend.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *damsel* 

 
_yes. you can use the same code tomorrow._

 
Yipppee!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_You know what I did? lol

I went through EVERYTHING on the site, see if I liked or needed it, then I and added it into my shopping cart. Then I went through my shopping cart and threw out stuff I really really reallyyyyyyyy don't need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I have 5 items in there but my heart won't let me hit the checkout button. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I did the same thing. No shadows, because I get the pans. I mainly got lip products. but I went through the whole site too. I would have gotten more but I was on a budget unfortunately....MAC actually is coming before food this week lol. Oh well

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *twilightessence* 

 
_I had fun and am satisfied with my haul at the store, but also feel like I need to take advantage of the online discount 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I bought the Green Gel Cleanser just now (I got a sample and wow, its really doing wonders on my skin even after a couple days ). But I'm thinking I want more... Just don't know what. I WANTED Painterly PP but that's sold out. I'm thinking about maybe Brush Cleaner and a few eyeshadows. For some reason I feel like I need to be using this discount on perm items LOL._

 
We allllll are using this discount for perm items (I got actually all permanent items. one is being d/c and the other just has special packaging) Especially palettes. If I see one more person buying a palette I will scream lol. Im surprised they haven't ran out by now


----------



## Monica22 (Jun 17, 2008)

I Went to make today Since i live 2 hours and 30 mins away  thought i would try taken Advantage of the sale although i was planing a trip  in that area anyway it was no big deal.. I got 2 Eye Shadows for the price of one.. Since they are 16.50 here in Canada or well in Nova Scotia they are..  I paid 20 bucks for 2 of the!!

but since i was an outta towner from NEw brunswick going to Nova Scotia i also got a 10 bucks off gift card for the mall its in soo that help with it on top of the 15 percent it was pretty sweeet!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I did the same thing. No shadows, because I get the pans. I mainly got lip products. but I went through the whole site too. I would have gotten more but I was on a budget unfortunately....MAC actually is coming before food this week lol. Oh well


We allllll are using this discount for perm items (I got actually all permanent items. one is being d/c and the other just has special packaging) Especially palettes. If I see one more person buying a palette I will scream lol. Im surprised they haven't ran out by now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I still have hit checkout yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its been what? 12 hrs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am getting my LE items, I can always get the perm later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you end up getting?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2008)

My theory?  MAC is full of some marketing genius!  I'd be willing to bet that this code was going to be a two day code from the get go.  Why?  Look at all the buzz this created?

I used it for perm items, as well.  You know what's sad?  I am actually running out of perm items to purchase, as I have most of them already! Seriously.  lol


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 17, 2008)

Holy Crap!!!  I just looked outside & my (part one) yesterday haul is here already!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow at the very earliest...I still haven't gotten any emails form them so I was so surprised!  I ordered more stuff yesterday & that isn't here yet & I might order more today, lol(can't resist that discount code!)  But what a nice surprise, that the bulk order got here already & its all right! Go MAC!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My haul...part one...
2 Lightful daily moisturizers
Satellite Dreams e/s
Beautiful Iris e/s
Greenstoke paintpot
#3 lashes
lash adhesive
Bare slimshine
Most Wanted Slimshine
High 90s slimshin(backup)
Angel l/s 
Bombshell l/s


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 17, 2008)

OOOOOHHHH...I put in a decent order last night...and I think I may do some more damage.

I just don't know what I want, because I want so much LOL


----------



## lsperry (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My theory?  MAC is full of some marketing genius!  I'd be willing to bet that this code was going to be a two day code from the get go.  Why?  Look at all the buzz this created?

I used it for perm items, as well.  You know what's sad?  I am actually running out of perm items to purchase, as I have most of them already! Seriously.  lol_

 
I thought the exact same thing yesterday....that this was a Marketing ploy! Look how they re-stocked some of the LE items yesterday. Boy! But I wish they would re-stock some dazzleglasses and VAE today. I refreshing and watching it today.

My 1st haul included some perm items (mineralize foundation, tendertones, 231 brush, travel bottles and jars, etc.) and some items from the LE collections (another climate blue)....But today, I still have the 249 brush and another brush cleaner in my shopping cart waiting to see if they restock VAE. I'll hit the "checkout" button by the end of the day if they don't restock some of the items I want.

But I love it! 30% at the CCOs is hit and miss. Although this discount is half that, I don't have to use a 1/2 tank of gas to travel there and back and I get what I want.

Arm chair shopping is delicious! Yeehaw!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_Holy Crap!!!  I just looked outside & my (part one) yesterday haul is here already!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow at the very earliest...I still haven't gotten any emails form them so I was so surprised!  I ordered more stuff yesterday & that isn't here yet & I might order more today, lol(can't resist that discount code!)  But what a nice surprise, that the bulk order got here already & its all right! Go MAC!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My haul...part one...
2 Lightful daily moisturizers
Satellite Dreams e/s
Beautiful Iris e/s
Greenstoke paintpot
#3 lashes
lash adhesive
Bare slimshine
Most Wanted Slimshine
High 90s slimshin(backup)
Angel l/s 
Bombshell l/s_

 
DANG, gurrl, that's some good customer service! My order has shipped; but I used standard shipping. I should receive my order tomorrow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Very nice haul, BTW.


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_DANG, gurrl, that's some good customer service! My order has shipped; but I used standard shipping. I should receive my order tomorrow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Very nice haul, BTW._

 
Super great service!!!  I used standard shipping too(that was my only choice, they didn't have expedited shipping as an option)  I'm in northern Nj, so I usually get my stuff quick, but never that quick!

And, thanks, my little one just laid down for a nap, so I get to finally play with my new goodies


----------



## rocking chick (Jun 17, 2008)

I am so envy of you guys..


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a great idea for MAC's next promo: Free eyeshadow with $100 purchase.  It is the same retail dollar savings for us, but will cost them less.  Come on, MAC....please.

Check out my crafty photoshop makeover of the Friends and Family promo picture in the blog.  lol  Specktra Beauty News » Blog Archive » Making MAC’s 15% Off Discount My B*tch! Day Two……

Admit it, you could kind of relate to it, couldn't you?


----------



## clotheswhore (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Okay great! Just great!

I had Indianwood p/p in my shopping cart for the entire day and now its telling me its been taken out b/c its sold out! Good Lord, I better hit the checkout button before I lose anything else. lol_

 
I recently got Indianwood p/p at my CCO so if you have one near you, you may want to check it out.

I just checked out my online order.  I already hauled big time last Friday but what can I say, I'm weak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did a smaller order this time of 3 LE items and a 222 brush that I've been wanting.  That's it, I'm done.  I'm hoping MAC does another discount special in the near future.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I still have hit checkout yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its been what? 12 hrs? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am getting my LE items, I can always get the perm later. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What did you end up getting?_

 
Well I already bought some LE items on Sunday at MAC...so its like either way i hauled a perm haul and an LE haul (both with the discount actually)

In MAC I bought: Turquatic Heat, tropic glow s/s, nymphette l/g, glamour od d/g, plasma blu nail polish, climate blue cool heat and blue flame shadows

And online I bought: Refined Golden bronzer, Virgin isle CCB, Missy s/s, Long Stem rose s/s, Utter Pervette l/s and Syrup l/s. 

I wanted to get a few brushes, brush cleaner, a blush palette and some other things but my funds are super low. I swear on my life I am not MAC-ing until July/Sonic Chic...so with that haul i'll get some more things and I'll have to slowly add my brushes into my collections, since they are kind of expensive. I think I took good advatnage of the F+F...I got some items I've been dying for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_My theory? MAC is full of some marketing genius! I'd be willing to bet that this code was going to be a two day code from the get go. Why? Look at all the buzz this created?

I used it for perm items, as well. You know what's sad? I am actually running out of perm items to purchase, as I have most of them already! Seriously. lol_

 
I never thought about MAC extending it, but when i got that second email I was really very pissed off. Because I thought they'd be extending it like until Friday...and if that was the case I didnt have to scrounge for change in the sofa (haha just joking). But I wasn't mad when I found it was only an extra day. 

We are some hauling fools! MAC Whore....do you really use all of your makeup, or no? I dont use all of mine and my collection isn't even an 8th of yours


----------



## Stormy (Jun 17, 2008)

I wish I could get back up to my store tonight but I can't.  So I was very very good and just placed a lil online order of brush cleaner and blackberry shadow.  I'm always worried about online orders about how something will really look on me and I'd feel so bad returning something.  I know I like blackberry and I needed brush cleaenr so it's all good.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_....Arm chair shopping is delicious! Yeehaw!_

 
Amen!  Isn't it though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_...MAC Whore....do you really use all of your makeup, or no? I dont use all of mine and my collection isn't even an 8th of yours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do, it just takes a while between visits with each piece.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_I recently got Indianwood p/p at my CCO so if you have one near you, you may want to check it out.

I just checked out my online order.  I already hauled big time last Friday but what can I say, I'm weak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did a smaller order this time of 3 LE items and a 222 brush that I've been wanting.  That's it, I'm done.  I'm hoping MAC does another discount special in the near future._

 
My CCO never has paintpots. They have the same old stuff from last year lol
My counter has it though so I might get it later. I finally hit the check out button after 18 hrs of debating what to get and what not to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I bought 4 items, 2 were LE and the other 2 were perm:

Fig 1 e/s
Twinks e/s
Immodest mattene
Layin Low p/p


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Well I already bought some LE items on Sunday at MAC...so its like either way i hauled a perm haul and an LE haul (both with the discount actually)

In MAC I bought: Turquatic Heat, tropic glow s/s, nymphette l/g, glamour od d/g, plasma blu nail polish, climate blue cool heat and blue flame shadows

And online I bought: Refined Golden bronzer, Virgin isle CCB, Missy s/s, Long Stem rose s/s, Utter Pervette l/s and Syrup l/s. 

I wanted to get a few brushes, brush cleaner, a blush palette and some other things but my funds are super low. I swear on my life I am not MAC-ing until July/Sonic Chic...so with that haul i'll get some more things and I'll have to slowly add my brushes into my collections, since they are kind of expensive. I think I took good advatnage of the F+F...I got some items I've been dying for! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I wore Missy s/s with pink grapefruit l/g over it and I had 3 girls ask me on campus today what I was wearing on my lips!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl I am uber retarded! Like seriously. I could have bought more with my discount but nope. I had be DUMB and buy an expensive textbook on amazon that wasn't even the right textbook to begin with!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read the title wrong!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I quickly asked for a refund and now that will take days for it to be reimbursed in my account!! grrrrrrrr And it was 70 bucks!!! :tears: And then I had to buy the right book which was 45 bucks. *sigh* I could of used some of that for more MAC. Shtoooopid me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_I wore Missy s/s with pink grapefruit l/g over it and I had 3 girls ask me on campus today what I was wearing on my lips!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its so gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girl I am uber retarded! Like seriously. I could have bought more with my discount but nope. I had be DUMB and buy an expensive textbook on amazon that wasn't even the right textbook to begin with!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I read the title wrong!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I quickly asked for a refund and now that will take days for it to be reimbursed in my account!! grrrrrrrr And it was 70 bucks!!! :tears: And then I had to buy the right book which was 45 bucks. *sigh* I could of used some of that for more MAC. Shtoooopid me._

 
I LOVE Missy Too! A lot. I wore mine with bare Necessity DG over it - awesome looking.

You are so makin me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry about the book though


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_I LOVE Missy Too! A lot. I wore mine with bare Necessity DG over it - awesome looking.

You are so makin me laugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry about the book though_

 
Try missy with pink grapefruit, you'll thank me later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol See how crazy MAC has made me. I can't do anything that is non MAC related anymore


----------



## claudia510 (Jun 17, 2008)

if i purchase a mac 187 online how much will it be?
And my savings I'm new at this:-/


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_I recently got Indianwood p/p at my CCO so if you have one near you, you may want to check it out.

I just checked out my online order.  I already hauled big time last Friday but what can I say, I'm weak. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I did a smaller order this time of 3 LE items and a 222 brush that I've been wanting.  That's it, I'm done.  I'm hoping MAC does another discount special in the near future._

 
Oh man, I bought Indianwood online with the discount code...aww man.. Oh well.  All I know is that I better find Black Ore @ a CCO one day.  That thing is too pretty!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Oh man, I bought Indianwood online with the discount code...aww man.. Oh well.  All I know is that I better find Black Ore @ a CCO one day.  That thing is too pretty!!_

 
It was in my shopping cart for a few hrs and then as I refreshed my page, it said it was sold out! You thief! Did you take it right under my nose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol jk


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_It was in my shopping cart for a few hrs and then as I refreshed my page, it said it was sold out! You thief! Did you take it right under my nose? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol jk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Girrrl, I ordered my Indianwood @ 7:28 am EDT.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I knew MAC would sell out of stuff.   I cannot believe those paint pots sold out like that.    

I placed another order this morning @ 7:19 am EDT and I ordered Spaced Out and I saw that it was sold out online this afternoon. I am glad I swatched it last week and I was able to order today.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Girrrl, I ordered my Indianwood @ 7:28 am EDT.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I knew MAC would sell out of stuff.   I cannot believe those paint pots sold out like that.    

I placed another order this morning @ 7:19 am EDT and I ordered Spaced Out and I saw that it was sold out online. I am glad I swatched it last week and I was able to order today.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahaha I knowwwwwwww! A lot of things are sold out. I couldn't believe how many of the paintpots were sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B/c I didn't think they were that popular compared to paints. But I guess now they are! lol 

 I am itching to place another order.


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Jun 17, 2008)

I placed 4 orders!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Try missy with pink grapefruit, you'll thank me later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol See how crazy MAC has made me. I can't do anything that is non MAC related anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I cant wait to try it...I was hoping missy looks great on me, but i know it will now that you and elegant one love it so much. I cant waiiiiit
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claudia510* 

 
_if i purchase a mac 187 online how much will it be?
And my savings I'm new at this:-/_

 
If my math is correct (lets hope so lmao) it should be $35.70...but that is before your states sales tax. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_ 
I am itching to place another order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg me too but I literally have about 15 bucks in my bank account. the sad thing is is that i probably *could* place another order but I just paid my health insurance and if that check bounces, they will terminate me forever. So I'm guessing they wont even get my check until friday or saturday or later, but I am too chicken to make another haul for fear of the check bouncing.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 17, 2008)

i placed 3 orders. i'm gonna be broke at the end of the month after i pay off my bill :S


----------



## abbyquack (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_i placed 3 orders. i'm gonna be broke at the end of the month after i pay off my bill :S_

 
me too! i am working 60 hrs a week this summer to save up for the school year and i'm spending it all at MAC! argh! haha. 

is anyone else wondering why the heck MAC is doing this discount thing? I love it don't get me wrong, but I think it's a little odd coming from a company that has never offered any kind of deal, not even gift w/ purchase (i always wish they will though!). And why all the free shipping? i have not paid for shipping once from them. It's like they're giving it away!

Anyways, this is what I got:

Honeylove l/s
Blitz&Glitz paint
Carbon e/s
Evening Aura e/s (backup!)
Gesso e/s
Clarity e/s
Post Haste e/s 
Nylon e/s
Subculture l/p
Snowgirl l/g
Painterly p/p
Brush Roll
Love Knot l/g
Goldensoft l/gelee
X-rocks Blush

Yea...yikes! And I keep questioning myself if I should be getting other things...someone please stop me!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_i am working 60 hrs a week this summer to save up for the school year and i'm spending it all at MAC!_

 
LOL at least u're making money. i have 13.5 hrs this week..i need to find myself another job or two to support my spending habits lol


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 18, 2008)

I just worked 16 hrs on Sunday just for my Vegas trip and MAC Pro haul. Overtime is sweeeeeeeeeet. So that means I have worked 86 hrs in 2 weeks. woooo hoooooooooooo


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...I decided to behave and not place a second order :/

But in my first order, I did a pretty good haul:

Studio Fix NW45
Blush - Blunt
Fix+
l/s - Seriously Rich
l/s - Immodest
brow - Spiked
l/g - Spring Bean

Pretty darn good eh?


----------



## SMMY (Jun 18, 2008)

Is this the MAC friends and family confessional booth? If so, forgive me, for I have shopped.

I ordered:
The 227 brush
Crystal Avalanche
Climate Blue
Violet and Vanilla pigment
Brush Cleaner

what is my penance?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 

 
_Is this the MAC friends and family confessional booth? If so, forgive me, for I have shopped._

 
I was a good girl! I only got a backup on the lip exfoliator & a backup of Pleasureseeker.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 18, 2008)

I had to get one more small haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Satellite Dreams and Brush Cleaner.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_is anyone else wondering why the heck MAC is doing this discount thing? I love it don't get me wrong, but I think it's a little odd coming from a company that has never offered any kind of deal, not even gift w/ purchase (i always wish they will though!). And why all the free shipping? i have not paid for shipping once from them. It's like they're giving it away!_

 
The economy sucks. High end retailers usually don't feel the economic downturns much because the rich always find a way to stay rich and keep spending. However, this time is different--mainly because of the gas prices and some extreme craziness in the housing sectors and wall street. Retailers have got to stay competitive to keep 'em coming in.

It's about darn time MAC got with the discount program, too! I buy a lot of luxury brands and they've been doing free shipping, gifts with purchase, and percentage off like crazy. I won't even buy online without free shipping and some type of freebie (except for QVC, but I have to really want that Philosophy or Bare Escentuals to use them).


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2008)

I placed *three* different online orders and this morning I still woke up thinking about stuff that I "forgot"

This is a sickness.


----------



## makeba (Jun 18, 2008)

did the 15% discount end yesterday or can it still be used today!! i only placed one order on Monday but i still want soo much more!! shame on me!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_did the 15% discount end yesterday or can it still be used today!! i only placed one order on Monday but i still want soo much more!! shame on me!!_

 
Hell yeah shame on you!!! LOL 

I can't believe you didn't take advantage girl! It actually ended up saving me 17 bucks before tax. 

Like somebody said, the economy is crap right now, so this will probably not be the last of the 15% at MAC. It's a vvvvery competitive company.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Hahaha I knowwwwwwww! A lot of things are sold out. I couldn't believe how many of the paintpots were sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B/c I didn't think they were that popular compared to paints. But I guess now they are! lol 

 I am itching to place another order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
erine mentioned that they are having some trouble with the current packaging for paint pots (lids too tight), so they are selling out existing stock in order to start fresh with properly functioning containers.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Hahaha I knowwwwwwww! A lot of things are sold out. I couldn't believe how many of the paintpots were sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B/c I didn't think they were that popular compared to paints. But I guess now they are! lol 

 I am itching to place another order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love the paint pots.  I have about 2 or 3 paints left that I have not touched.  

I definitely did major MAC (Too Faced, MUFE as well) hauling prior to the F&F sale.

From the Sale I got:
Sweet Tooth T/T
X-Rocks Blush
Indianwood P/P
Rubenesque P/P (You are so lovely!)
Gulf Stream E/S
Waveline F/L
Spaced Out Blush

Since I could not get to my MAC store because of distance and time: Went to a counter instead (no coupon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Fresco Rose P/P (how I lived w.o this, I do not even know)
Neutral Pink E/S
Reflects Blackened Red
Black Ore (sample)
Lovely Lily (sample)

(I definitely got more stuff than this, but before MAC gave us the coupon)


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2008)

I stocked up on brushes. I got the #222 and #272 online with Solar White. I went to the store and Picked Up

Gentle Lentil s/s
Bamboo pan e/s
Gulf Stream e/s
Graphology e/s
Climate Blue e/s
Fix +
#224 Brush
Romp pan e/s
Mulch e/s
Shimmermoss e/s
My subtotal was about $160 and I end up paying like $115. I was so happy. 

Does anyone have so much Mac that the 15% discount didn't matter much because except for maybe buying stuff that you won't wear, I was in that position, except for the brushes I have all the eyes that I would wear, I bought the blues because (me see pretty, want bad) was going off in my head.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 18, 2008)

I was a good girl, and did not haul any more than my Cool Heat haul on the first day of the F&F discount.  I was SO tempted to go the mall yesterday but I resisted.  I read on another community someone said that her MA told her the F&F coupon was extended in stores til the 21st.  Anyone else heard this?  I kind of doubt it, but if it's true, I'm on my way to the mall!


----------



## Kitt3n (Jun 18, 2008)

This discount may be because of the stimulus checks being given out.  I have noticed that many retailers are offering sales and discounts just to get people to use their new found money at their store.   

On a different note, I used to visit the MAC counter at least once a week until 3 months ago when I got a second job (a job I have been trying to get for some time now). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now that I am working 70 hours a week I don't have time to visit them as often.  So, I felt that I was due for some goodies for all my hard work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is what I bought:
 
Platinum Pigment
Golden Lemon Pigment  
Teal Pigment 
Naked Pigment
Bell-Bottom Blue Pigment 
Naked Lunch Eye Shadow
Climate Blue Eye Shadow
Star Violet Eye Shadow
Parrot Eye Shadow 
Pink Grapefruit Neo Sci-Fi Tinted Lipglass- 
2 Solar White Eye Shadow- 
Blue Flame Eye Shadow 

Then I realized I didn't order my eyeliners so:

Liquidlast Liners in Blue Herizon, Greenplay, and Auto-Orange

Today I was thinking I should have orders some duplicates on my brushes, but all well, I will just have to clean them more often.


----------



## Zeastlake (Jun 18, 2008)

I got- 

Blanc Type e/s
Poison pen e/s
Shadowy Lady e/s
Gulf Stream e/s
carbon e/s
Nylon e/s
Saddle e/s
Bare Slimshine 
Pleasureseeker l/s
Turquatic Heat 
Naked pigment
239 Brush
182 Brush
222 Brush
Beige-ing Shadestick
$$$$ Yes Nailpolish
Virgin Isle CCB
Clear Brow Finisher
Engraved Powerpoint Pencil
Mac Softsac Orange
Lychee Luxe Lipglass 

Its amazing how as soon as I saw that discount email, all sense of reason went out the door, and I kept ordering more and more.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I was a good girl, and did not haul any more than my Cool Heat haul on the first day of the F&F discount.  I was SO tempted to go the mall yesterday but I resisted.  I read on another community someone said that her MA told her the F&F coupon was extended in stores til the 21st.  Anyone else heard this?  I kind of doubt it, but if it's true, I'm on my way to the mall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh someone needs to confirm this!!  Possible happy dance


----------



## clotheswhore (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I was a good girl, and did not haul any more than my Cool Heat haul on the first day of the F&F discount. I was SO tempted to go the mall yesterday but I resisted. I read on another community someone said that her MA told her the F&F coupon was extended in stores til the 21st. Anyone else heard this? I kind of doubt it, but if it's true, I'm on my way to the mall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh man I hope this is true!  I could use some more e/s in the pro pans.


----------



## baysaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Monday I ordered:
Warm Chill e/s
Club e/s.

Tuesday when I found out the sale was extended, having another full day of contemplating my strategy and worrying about finding a sold out sign, I took a sudden liking to Climate Blue e/s.  How does that happen  So, got that and Solar White e/s.

And what do you know, it's Wed. and I see sold out on Warm Chill and Climate Blue, so I'm happy I got in!

I wish they'd combine them into one shipment. But my guess is it'll be 2 deliveries.


----------



## clotheswhore (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Hahaha I knowwwwwwww! A lot of things are sold out. I couldn't believe how many of the paintpots were sold out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B/c I didn't think they were that popular compared to paints. But I guess now they are! lol 

I am itching to place another order. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wow!  Good thing my CCO (which is only 10 minutes from my house) has a lot of p/p on stock.  In addition to Indianwood, I was also able to get Fresco Rose (the last one though).  They still had Delft, Rubenesque, Artifact, Painterly, Bare Study, Moss Scape, etc.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clotheswhore* 

 
_Wow!  Good thing my CCO (which is only 10 minutes from my house) has a lot of p/p on stock.  In addition to Indianwood, I was also able to get Fresco Rose (the last one though).  They still had Delft, Rubenesque, Artifact, Painterly, Bare Study, Moss Scape, etc._

 
Thanks will check out CCO to see if they have Artifact.


----------



## TwistedFaith (Jun 18, 2008)

My haul:

Solar White e/s
Beautiful Iris e/s
Tilt e/s
239 Brush
Blue Brown pigment
Chestnut lip pencil
Engraved powerpoint pencil
Hot Stuff plushglass

I wish I could have gotten Mutiny, but it was sold out. I considered getting some paint pots, but I have Bare Study coming to me from a Macy's order - I've never tried them before so I wanted to see if I like them before I ordered more. All in all, I am very happy with my haul from this discount.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 18, 2008)

in 3 orders, i got:

charged water/revitalizing energy
turquatic
turquatic heat
oil control lotion
mineralize spf 15 foundation/loose (light medium)
sunbasque p/b
medium dark blot powder
underage l/g
florabundance l/g
pink grapefruit l/g


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 18, 2008)

i got 1 of 3 packages today. i was expecting 2 because i ordered the 2nd package 20 minutes after the first one...hmmm


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 18, 2008)

whats up with 5-7 days processing thing? i feel like my order is going to take too long LOL i want it now


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christineeee_* 

 
_i got 1 of 3 packages today. i was expecting 2 because i ordered the 2nd package 20 minutes after the first one...hmmm_

 
Lucky.  That was quick shipping


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_Lucky. That was quick shipping_

 
it's quick shipping considering it said it would take 5-7 days, but it's actually normal for me b/c i live about 30 minutes from where it's shipped and i usually get my package 2 days after i order. i'm still waiting on the 2nd package i ordered on monday (it only has one item in it).


----------



## sexychefva804 (Jun 18, 2008)

Am I the only one who ordered back-ups of pink grapefruit?  Cause I went on today and it was sold out!!!  I have been to the store and online getting back-ups of exfoliant and finally a 213 brush WOOO-WHOOO!  I should've bought more brushes I find it hard to clunk down the change for them, but they are soooo worth it.  
Let's all thank our failing U.S. economy for such opportunities.  It is truly a buyers market.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Yasmine* 

 
_whats up with 5-7 days processing thing? i feel like my order is going to take too long LOL i want it now_

 
See, that's so weird. Usually my packages take 1-2 days to process and then ship. The two I ordered with the F&F have both already been processed and shipped LOL. In fact, I was going to cancel my second package (Found out I'm going to my first CCO tomorrow!) that I ordered at 11:45 last night and put in the request at 11 this morning (not even 12 full hours) and they said I couldn't because it'd already been shipped! 

But then again, I only had one thing in my first package and two in my second LOL.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_Am I the only one who ordered back-ups of pink grapefruit? Cause I went on today and it was sold out!!! I have been to the store and online getting back-ups of exfoliant and finally a 213 brush WOOO-WHOOO! I should've bought more brushes I find it hard to clunk down the change for them, but they are soooo worth it. 
Let's all thank our failing U.S. economy for such opportunities. It is truly a buyers market._

 

No you're not the only one.  I bought a back up of pink grapefruit too, actually a backup of all the lipglass color from Neo Sci Fi.  LOL

I really really wanted to get the 213 brush too! I have the little one (SE) but I wanted a full size one.  However i ordered too much other stuff so it will have to wait


----------



## Stormy (Jun 19, 2008)

Is the sale still going on?  I'd defintiely go to the store and get some brushes....mine are so crappy, I really should invest in a couple of good ones.


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_Is the sale still going on?  I'd defintiely go to the store and get some brushes....mine are so crappy, I really should invest in a couple of good ones._

 
Nope, all the fun and excitement ended on Tuesday. Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nursie (Jun 19, 2008)

i used the f&f sale to justify beefing up my collection of brown e/s (i looooove brown e/s!), so here's what i got in two different orders. the first order i was trying to be very selective, but when i got the email that the sale was extended for one more day i took it as a sign that i should most definately purchase more for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




flourishing
espresso
seedling
handwritten
gentil lentil (shadestick)
*************
second order:
patina
wedge
mulch
haux
soba
plumage (ok, so i need some color too!)


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 19, 2008)

Was anyone else overcharged for there order?


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JolieFemme* 

 
_Was anyone else overcharged for there order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did you count the tax?


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 19, 2008)

i got my second package, it only consisted of sunbasque. now i'm waiting for my 3rd order to process n ship.


----------



## purplerinne (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I was a good girl, and did not haul any more than my Cool Heat haul on the first day of the F&F discount. I was SO tempted to go the mall yesterday but I resisted. I read on another community someone said that her MA told her the F&F coupon was extended in stores til the 21st. Anyone else heard this? I kind of doubt it, but if it's true, I'm on my way to the mall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I heard the same thing too!!!! I need to get confirmation from my pro store...


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_I heard the same thing too!!!! I need to get confirmation from my pro store...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Me too!  Not that I need anything else....


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_Did you count the tax?_

 
Yup, I sent them an email about it so hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## RaynelleM (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_I was a good girl, and did not haul any more than my Cool Heat haul on the first day of the F&F discount. I was SO tempted to go the mall yesterday but I resisted. I read on another community someone said that her MA told her the F&F coupon was extended in stores til the 21st. Anyone else heard this? I kind of doubt it, but if it's true, I'm on my way to the mall! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It’s true!! .. I was at MAC yesterday w/ my sister but I wasn’t planning on buying anything … that is until the MA told me that the discount was extended until Sat!


----------



## makeba (Jun 20, 2008)

ah man now i have my chance to make up for what i didnt get in my first order!!! but dang it i told myself to set a budget of 50.00 bucks a month on makeup but looks like i set it too low!!! i think 80.00 sounds betta!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 got to go get me some eyeshadow pans!!

DO YOU STILL NEED THE COUPON SLIP??


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 20, 2008)

I just received my goodie package a little while ago. 

It's like...I had a spiritual connection. I was in the br and I thought I heard a truck outside, so I listened closer. Sure  enough it was the sound of a truck backing up. Then I heard a little "thump" noise and I was like "It's here!" so I went to the door and looked out of it and there was my box!!!

I'm trying things on right now. I did a good job. Got some great items.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 20, 2008)

The discount was not extended at my store. I hope you guys don't go to your stores and ask for the discount and look stupid. I paid full price for my lipglasses yesterday.


----------



## LM_MAC_MAVEN (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purplerinne* 

 
_I heard the same thing too!!!! I need to get confirmation from my pro store...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG HI RINNEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keitadonna (Jun 20, 2008)

I ended up placing two orders, too.
In all I got:
Bare s/s
High 90's s/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Trace gold blush
Peachtwist blush

My husband just shook his head when he saw more MAC boxes being delivered.


----------



## iheartcolor (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JolieFemme* 

 
_Was anyone else overcharged for there order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me!  They took away my F&F discount when I was sent my shipping confirmation email.  I am mad.  I emailed CS, and no reply yet.  If I don't get my discount, it is going back.

-Lauren


----------



## lsperry (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JolieFemme* 

 
_Was anyone else overcharged for there order? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Me!  They took away my F&F discount when I was sent my shipping confirmation email.  I am mad.  I emailed CS, and no reply yet.  If I don't get my discount, it is going back.

-Lauren_

 
Did you check what was charged to your credit card? I received the confirmation e-mail and noticed it did not have the discount on it. But when I viewed my online-CC charges, the correct, discounted amount was charged to my CC; not the regular price.

Also, I just received an e-mail for shipping-confirmation on my 2nd order and it shows a higher discount - "Friends and Family Discount - $25.41 applied to 
this shipment, from a total discount of $14.79." I'll wait to see what my credit card was actually charged. The total amt of the order before the discount was $98.50. The total w/taxes and discount is $77.48.


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Did you check what was charged to your credit card? I received the confirmation e-mail and noticed it did not have the discount on it. But when I viewed my online-CC charges, the correct, discounted amount was charged to my CC; not the regular price.

Also, I just received an e-mail for shipping-confirmation on my 2nd order and it shows a higher discount - "Friends and Family Discount - $25.41 applied to 
this shipment, from a total discount of $14.79." I'll wait to see what my credit card was actually charged. The total amt of the order before the discount was $98.50. The total w/taxes and discount is $77.48._

 
I don't know what the Hell my shipping confirmation says.  When I check my status on this site it says my entire order was shipped (total of $101.69 after discount)  But my shipping email says this...
Product Name                                  Qty  Price  Total Price
Program fragment at line 49 delivered error ``Can't locate object method "request" via package "Apache"''
                                      Subtotal                $28.00
                   Friends and Family Discount               - $4.20 applied to this shipment, from a total discount of $16.80
                         Shipping and Handling                 $0.00
                                     Sales Tax                 $1.67
                                         Total                $25.47
What does this even mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cc transaction doesn't show up yet, so I guess I need to wait till Monday to find out what shipped & what I got charged for.  Stupid UPS was supposed to deliver today & rescheduled my delivery to Monday....grrrrrr


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartcolor* 

 
_Me! They took away my F&F discount when I was sent my shipping confirmation email. I am mad. I emailed CS, and no reply yet. If I don't get my discount, it is going back.

-Lauren_

 

The same thing happened to me.  When I received the email I called costomer service.  They pulled up my order and said it was charged correctly and to disregard the email.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_                   Friends and Family Discount               - $4.20 applied to this shipment, from a total discount of $16.80
                         Shipping and Handling                 $0.00
                                     Sales Tax                 $1.67
                                         Total                $25.47
What does this even mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cc transaction doesn't show up yet, so I guess I need to wait till Monday to find out what shipped & what I got charged for._

 
I scratched my head when I saw the "Friends and Family Discount" statement. What the hell does that mean? Where did they get these numbers from? I'm checking my statement tomorrow to see if the correct, discounted amount was charged to me? Hopefully it was charged the correct amount like the 1st order was.....


----------



## twilightessence (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, both my shipment email's showed a total without the discount but I was only charged for the total amount I was given at the end of my transaction and that was WITH the discount. I think it was the same for everyone, no need to panic.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 21, 2008)

my 1st order was shipped earlier
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




u can still use the code COOLHEAT to get free shipping on any order too! u have until the 25th. i didnt expect it to work 4 some reason but it did for me


----------



## DixieHellcat (Jun 21, 2008)

My confirmation email didn't have the discount on it either. I emailed them back & said 'hi, I notice my FnF discount is not shown on here, I assume it will be shown on my cc bill'. hehe. Boy did I get a fast and VERRA apologetic reply assuring me the discount would be applied. lol! When the order came it was the right cost.

Oh, and y'all do know the sale is still on in the stores thru today!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got samples of 2 Tendertones when I went there earlier in the week & fell in luv with both, so I caved & got full sizes of them. Sweet & Nice, & Pucker.


----------



## JolieFemme (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_Did you check what was charged to your credit card? I received the confirmation e-mail and noticed it did not have the discount on it. But when I viewed my online-CC charges, the correct, discounted amount was charged to my CC; not the regular price.

Also, I just received an e-mail for shipping-confirmation on my 2nd order and it shows a higher discount - "Friends and Family Discount - $25.41 applied to 
this shipment, from a total discount of $14.79." I'll wait to see what my credit card was actually charged. The total amt of the order before the discount was $98.50. The total w/taxes and discount is $77.48._

 
The charges won't show up on my debit card for days, in the end it was fixed ebut I'm not impressed with CS.


----------



## jenntoz (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenntoz* 

 
_I don't know what the Hell my shipping confirmation says. When I check my status on this site it says my entire order was shipped (total of $101.69 after discount) But my shipping email says this...
Product Name Qty Price Total Price
Program fragment at line 49 delivered error ``Can't locate object method "request" via package "Apache"''
Subtotal $28.00
Friends and Family Discount - $4.20 applied to this shipment, from a total discount of $16.80
Shipping and Handling $0.00
Sales Tax $1.67
Total $25.47
What does this even mean? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My cc transaction doesn't show up yet, so I guess I need to wait till Monday to find out what shipped & what I got charged for. Stupid UPS was supposed to deliver today & rescheduled my delivery to Monday....grrrrrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am happy to report I got my package & I WAS charged the correct amount & got my correct discount & my order was perfect.  I think their was probably something wrong with their email system


----------

